# Audacity export: invalid filename



## aragats (Apr 24, 2016)

I don't use audacity(1) much, but it always worked fine. However, after a certain update (installed with pkg(8) in FreeBSD 11.0-CURRENT) I cannot export audio: whatever I try, an "Invalid filename" error window pops up.

I tried to build audacity form from the port, but ended up with 
	
	



```
/usr/local/lib/libgio-2.0.so: undefined reference to `sendmmsg@FBSD_1.4'
```
Thanks for ideas!


----------



## SirDice (Apr 25, 2016)

Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions


----------



## drobison (May 17, 2017)

aragats said:


> I don't use audacity(1) much, but it always worked fine. However, after a certain update (installed with pkg(8) in FreeBSD 11.0-CURRENT) I cannot export audio: whatever I try, an "Invalid filename" error window pops up.
> 
> I tried to build audacity form from the port, but ended up with
> 
> ...



Same problem with the invalid filename here. Using TrueOS with the latest audacity build. Not useful if it can't save a file.


----------



## SirDice (May 17, 2017)

drobison said:


> Using TrueOS with the latest audacity build.


PC-BSD, FreeNAS, NAS4Free, and all other FreeBSD Derivatives


----------

